# keylogger in bit torrent 4.4.1



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 19, 2006)

my problem is that i downloaded 58% of a 2 gbfile with the original bit torrent client 4.4.1 i use avg free and ewido antimalware .both detected virus and keylogger in it so now i cannot use bittorrent 4.4.1 
even at download .com where i downloaded bittorrent 4.4.1
some guy had written he had the same problem

i tried azureus but it makes my pc slow and it resumed download from 5% , i tried bit comet and it could not get speeds above 10 kb/s original bittorrent client gave me 30kb/s 
avg and ewido also show virus&keylogger in bit tornado and abc also 
so could u'll plz help me


----------



## digiFriend (Jun 21, 2006)

download bit torrent only from bittorrent.com.  when you install bit torrent it will show message that it may contain keylogger or spyware if you have downloaded from another site.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 21, 2006)

Rather get utorrent. It is small, light and full featured.
And nither BitTorrent nor BitComet have keyloggers. As digiFriend said, download them from their original site.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 21, 2006)

donnt use bittorrent use utorrent its more fast and takes less resource from 

*utorrent.com/


----------



## shovik (Jun 22, 2006)

if u r into torrent download then the most stable and reliable torrent client is bittornado which u can get from *bittornado.com/
and utorrent from *utorrent.com/

This two are the best in speed and stability.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jun 22, 2006)

utorrent rules man. go for it.


----------



## xyanna (Jul 8, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> my problem is that i downloaded 58% of a 2 gbfile with the original bit torrent client 4.4.1 i use avg free and ewido antimalware .both detected virus and keylogger in it so now i cannot use bittorrent 4.4.1
> even at download .com where i downloaded bittorrent 4.4.1


 I also had the same problem when downloading some files with LimeWire . Ewido signaled the problem but i was not able to remove it so i had to format my harddisk. Lost everything i had on that computer...


----------



## xyanna (Feb 20, 2008)

xyanna said:


> I also had the same problem when downloading some files with LimeWire . Ewido signaled the problem but i was not able to remove it so i had to format my harddisk. Lost everything i had on that computer...



just give a try to the new bit torrent 6 it is faster now than ever. If the speed  is still a problem you can optimize it with something like bittorent acceleration software but it seems to be very optimized so most likely no need of additional tweaks.

however, keep an eye on what you download


----------



## legolas (Feb 20, 2008)

I suggest and vote for utorrent too! 

But, the only problem I have in utorrent is its "cache" adapting ability because of the unusually fast connection I have here. My download speed from private trackers is almost 6 MB/sec to 8.5 MB/sec (Yes, mega Bytes), and upload is arnd the same limit. So, it causes system overload and cuts the download and then after 10 secs or so again starts... The problem is that if i increase to cache size instead of controlling it automatically, then it uses the same size as that of Azureus... 

If you dont have a really really fast conx, utorrent is the best choice!!

However, even now, I use utorrent for I couldn't really get hold of an alternative client that pars its excellence with coding and efficiency!!


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

^^^ Dude, where do you live??

My vote also goes for uTorrent. www.utorrent.com


----------



## slugger (Feb 20, 2008)

bumping up a *2-year old thread 

REPORTIN*


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 20, 2008)

the guy u're trying to solve the problem if is inactive for about a month now, and the thread is really old.


----------

